# Whiskey Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup of sugar
1 cup of heavy cream
dash of ground cinnamon
1 1/2 tsp cornstarch
2 tblsp cold water
1 tblsp bourbon
1 tbslp unsalted butter cut into pieces

Slowly heat the sugar, cream and cinnamon in a heavy saucepan stirring often until mixture just starts to boil and remove pan from heat. Dissolve the cornstarch in the water and stir into the hot cream mixture. Cook and stir until thickened about 1 min. Add bourbon and slowly wisk in the butter to finish sauce.


----------

